# Blast from the past! (videos)



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

YouTube Video










^^^^ Pretty sure that's Gary Leonard @ 1:37. Leonard was 1980's AAU Mr. America. 

And was that Laura Creavalle @ 7:50?  







Here Gary Leonard is in a video with Pete Grymkowski, another Golden Era icon:






YouTube Video















YouTube Video









 
^^^^ 2:26 Ali Malla doing rows? 3:41 Lonnie Teper drifts across the screen? 

Here's Malla at the 1987 NOC:






YouTube Video















YouTube Video










^^^^ 1:32  Aaron Baker curling not Mike Christian. Baker @ 4:04 with same  workout  gear. Can anyone make out what Bill Grant is saying at 4:04 on?  






YouTube Video










^^^^ @  5:35 that's Mr. World Bill Grant joking, "See what happens when the   cameras are rolling? Take the cameras off, wouldn't get one rep!" And   then "They oughta put Kent (Kuehn) in a museum."

No idea who the  "Not Ferrigno" powerhouse is. Kuehn was a frequent  competitor in the AAU  Mr. America competition and also IFBB contests.  He won the 1975 IFBB  North Americans and the 1977 AAU Masters Mr.  America.











YouTube Video










^^^^ @  5:00 Never heard of Jeff Henry, but he competed in the 1983 AAU Mr.   California where he placed 2nd in the Medium-Tall category and also at   the NPC Los Angeles Championships where he placed 3rd in the Talls.

Rick Valenti @ 5:40 on the Nautilus Pullover machine and from the end of the video...






Valente didn't compete much at all but he was always in the spotlight!
















YouTube Video










^^^^ Hulk Hogan and Mr. T filming an episode of "The A-Team" at Gold's Gym!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

Props Curt! As goofy as it all looks now, there's something awesome about neon spandex, string tank tops, mullets and french cut / jane fonda bottoms.

The interesting thing is that this was the look that motivated people. 

There's something incredibly unmotivating about a fat crossfit guy swinging kettlebells around.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Props Curt! As goofy as it all looks now, *there's something awesome about neon spandex, string tank tops, mullets and french cut / jane fonda bottoms.*
> 
> The interesting thing is that this was the look that motivated people.
> 
> There's something incredibly unmotivating about a fat crossfit guy swinging kettlebells around.



lol 

We sold the "clown pants" at GNC. Those and the pink boat-neck Powerhouse Gym shirts. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## swingslammer (Jul 5, 2011)

my old friend Penny Price on this cover, I was there the first day she ever went to the gym. She was like "Adrian" from the Rocky movies, not sexxy at all and sitting around reading a book in between sets....an egghead.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

^^^^ Too cool! Thank you for sharing that, swingslammer. Glad you're here.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Props Curt! As goofy as it all looks now, there's something awesome about neon spandex, string tank tops, mullets and french cut / jane fonda bottoms.
> 
> *The interesting thing is that this was the look that motivated people. *
> 
> There's something incredibly unmotivating about a fat crossfit guy swinging kettlebells around.



True! I worked at a GNC during college and we sold a lot of those multi-colored, crazy patterns pants and the boat neck shirts. 

But the gym always had the guy with Chuck Taylor's and plain gray sweats cut off at the forearms or the collar like a makeshift boat neck.

These videos are just feel good nostalgia at its finest!


----------

